# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Начинаем строить МЕТЕОР.

## MAX

После недолгих раздумий решил взяться за Метеор. Сразу оговорюсь, что ударных темпов не получится. Скоро лето - там будет не до моделей. Так что тема будет долгой, до осени точно.
И так, в наличии, есть Метеор от МРМ (Экстракит), четыре набора смолы СМК, железка от Эдуарда и декаль от Экстрадекал. Попробуем все это собрать. :Smile:  В наличие два набора СМК на открытые двигатели. Стоит ли делать оба двигателя открытыми? Или открыть только один? :Confused: 
Крыло и фюзеляж я уже немного распилил на составные части. Теперь долго и нудно надо будет отпиливать от смоляных деталей все лишнее.

----------


## MAX

Вот такая есть декаль на этот Метеор. Посмотрите пожалуйста на варианты окраски. Поищите в своих архивах. Может найдутся у кого фотографии машин предложенных в этой декали. Интересуют камуфлированные варианты.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Максим, движок лучше один распушить. А то какая-то ненужная симметрия... Фото надо посмотреть. Но, кажется, это не те борта...

----------


## Pepelatz

Взялись вы за англичан крепко. Что радует! Малоизвестная страница, хорошо что не люфтваффа очередная :)
Кстати вы только послевоенные машины собираете?
движок и правда лучше открыть один, с двумя самолёт похож на ощипанную курицу, именно аэродинамика делает самолёты красивыми.

----------


## MAX

Не то чтобы взялся. Просто на эти машины у меня накопилось достаточно информации и аксесуаров. :Wink: 
Продолжим. Первым делом делаю кабину. Вот детали кабины по отдельности и в сборе.

----------


## MAX

А вот и кресло Мартин Бейкер.

----------


## Pepelatz

Красиво, особенно радует прмиенение пигментов. И как эта техника раньше не была распиарена..? Я себе тоже купил все 4 набора пигментов Тамии.

----------


## Monitor

May be you can tell us some more, how did you make the colors in #5 . What colors did you use ? You have used simple brush or airbrush ?

----------


## Pepelatz

This is simple brush, with dry-brush and Tamiya pigments.

----------


## MAX

> May be you can tell us some more, how did you make the colors in #5 . What colors did you use ? You have used simple brush or airbrush ?


Покрашено кистью краской Модел Мастер. Краску смешивал черную и немного белой. Потом сухой кистью серебрянкой. Затем приглушил серебрянку темно-серым пигментом от Тамии. А в конце покрасил тонкой кистью шланги и ручки красной, голубой, зеленой, коричневой и желтой краской.

It is painted by a brush paint Model Master. A paint mixed black and a little white. Then a dry brush silver paint. Then has muffled silver paint a dark grey pigment from TAMIYA. And in the end has painted with a thin brush hoses and handles a red, blue, green, brown and yellow paint.
I hope you have understood my English. :Redface:

----------


## Monitor

> .
> I hope you have understood my English.


Many thanks.

I can read Russian language.

PS: One scan for you. A modeller already published the Extrakit's PR.9 in German modellers journal ModellFan 6/2007. His opinion is, that the wing is TOO thick.

----------


## MAX

> Many thanks.
> 
> I can read Russian language.
> 
> PS: One scan for you. A modeller already published the Extrakit's PR.9 in German modellers journal ModellFan 6/2007. His opinion is, that the wing is TOO thick.


До крыла еще не дошел. Задняя кромка немного толстовата, но это можно поправить. А вот АНО неверно сделали. Должно быть по другому.

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, а меня жаба вечно душит купить афтермаркета.. даже не жаба а лень, лень мне его искать, а кредитки нету... Чтож я такая обломовщина :(

----------


## MAX

Собрал фюзеляж. Как видно, сходится неплохо, но есть небольшие щели куда пришлось вклеивать тонкие полоски пластика и шпаклевать циакрином. Кабина встала на свое место тоже не с первого раза. Хорошо, что смоляная ванна кабины достаточно масивная и есть что стачивать. 10 минут работы напильником и кабина встала на свое место.

----------


## Pepelatz

Судя по вклеенным брускам полистирола щели и правда небольшие :)
Максим, а вы фюзеляж и крылья клеите циакрином или модельным клеем?

----------


## MAX

Клею дихлорэтаном. Циакрином шов сверху чуть-чуть проливаю в качестве шпаклевки.
Бруски полистирола - это пластик от крышек ДоШирака. Там 0,3мм, наверное.

----------


## MAX

День не прошел зря. Взялся за крыло. Как правильно было замечено раньше, консоли чуть толстоваты. С внутренней стороны сточил по чуть-чуть с верхней и нижней половинок крыла. Так же сточил толщину пластика в проеме открытой части мотогондолы.
Ну и покрасил детали двигателя. И кое-что уже подсобрал. :Smile:

----------


## Pepelatz

Чудно. .а у меня шкаф кончается, когда теперь дойдут руки сделать нашпигованный самолёт..?

----------


## MAX

Продолжим.
Склеил крыло, предварительно вклеив двигатель, ниши шасси, ниши воздушных тормозов и ниши закрылков. Так все выглядит до шкурки. После просушки и вышкуривания будет один интересный момент. Надо будет отрезать носовые части мотогондол по линии передней кромки крыла. Это надо будет для того, чтобы зашпаклевать и обработать внутреннюю поверхность воздухозаборников - внутри все ровненько и гладенько. :Smile:

----------


## MAX

Отпилил носовые части мотогондол. Теперь надо шпаклевать и шкурить внутненние поверхности.

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, а пилка у вас какая? лезвие в зажиме продольном?

----------


## MAX

Пилка из лезвия. Даже без зажима.

----------


## MAX

Вот, что получается с воздухозаборниками. Теперь их надо аккуратно приклеить на свои места и зашпаклевать шов.

----------


## MAX

Вот так, приблизительно, выглядит крыло с мотогондолами. Приклеены на свои места воздухозаборники и выхлопные трубы. Теперь предстоит долго и нудно восстанавливать расшивку (самое мое нелюбимое занятие).

----------


## MAX

Продолжим.
Расшивка на крыле и фюзеляже восстановлена, кое-где дополнена и вычищена. Все поверхности отполированны. Приклеено горизонтальное оперение. Просверленны пушечные порты.
Теперь все это дело надо попробовать соединить вместе. Посмотрим, что получится. :Smile:

----------


## MAX

Ну и, чтобы не затягивать. Все состыкованно. На удивление, подгонять почти не пришлось. Есть небольшие щели, но они легко заливаются "Супер Моментом". Теперь надо дождаться полного высыхания циакрина.
Вообще, что приятно удивило в этой модели, так это очень неплохая стыковка деталей (не Тамия конечно, но вполне пристойно) и достаточно грамотное членение деталей. Единственное место которое я бы сделал по другому, это воздухозаборники. Их надо было делать отдельно изначально.

----------


## Александр II

> Сразу оговорюсь, что ударных темпов не получится. Скоро лето - там будет не до моделей. Так что тема будет долгой, до осени точно..


а вы уверенны, что процесс затянется??? ))))))))))

------------
Александр.

----------


## MAX

> а вы уверенны, что процесс затянется??? ))))))))))
> 
> ------------
> Александр.


Юмор оценил. Спасибо. :Biggrin: 
К сожалению, уверен. Могу даже расписать приблизительный план-график работ по дням. :Wink:  Покрасить до середины апреля никак не получится. Тут только на окончательное "вылизывание" фюзеляжа с крылом уйдет дня два. А дальше мелочевка....  Так, что доделывать будем уже осенью.

----------


## Александр II

эх.... просто работа довольнотоки быстро идёт.... не то что у меня......

эх.... жаль((((
лан.... бум ждать осени))

-----------
Александр.

----------


## MAX

Решил сделать зализ крыла из самоклеящейся фольги. Пока получается вполне пристойно. Как, ничего?

----------


## Александр II

хм....  весьма и весьма хорошо!

------------
Александр.

----------


## MAX

Как и предпологалось, на зализ ушло два дня. Помимо этого установил антенну, ПВД, посадочные фары, лобовую секцию остекления и гильзовыбросы. Кабину закрыл масками. Теперь надо закрывать масками двигатель и начинать подгонять мелочевку - рулевые поверхности, капоты, крышки, шасси и пр..

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, а чем вы маскол развели жидко?

----------


## MAX

> Максим, а чем вы маскол развели жидко?


Да я его не разводил. На фото он просто не застыл еще. А вообще "маскол" прекрасно разводится нашатырем. Даже водой разводить некоторые рекомендуют. Но воду я не пробовал, только нашатырь.

----------


## MAX

Подогнал элерон. Смоляные элероны пришлось уменьшать по толщине и по хорде. У СМК они немного переразмерены. Так же сточена задняя кромка до приемлемой толщины.

----------


## MAX

Вопрос в догонку рулевым поверхностям.
Есть ли смысл отклонять триммеры на элеронах и руле высоты? Или лучше отклонить управляющие поверхности, а триммеры оставить в нейтрали?

----------


## Pepelatz

рулевые тогда уж наверное. пушистить так пушистить

----------


## MAX

Сегодня с помощью бумаги и колорстопа заделал все полости, непредназначенные к покраске. Много времени ушло на подготовку мелких деталей к покраске. Если все сложится хорошо, то на следующей неделе можно будет начинать красить.
В сьемных панелях топливного бака просверлил отверстия. Буду делать (помимо снятых самих панелей) открытыми еще и крышки горловин баков.

----------


## MAX

И так, господа. Подошло время покраски. Некоторые вопросы, всетаки, остаются. 
На каком варианте остановиться (гляньте фото инструкции на декаль в начале блога)? Очень хотелось бы найти подтверждающие фото на камуфлированные варианты. Очень! Может кто поможет (я ничего по поискавикам найти не сумел :Confused: ). Заранее благодарен.
Сегодня загрунтую и постараюсь все закрасить серым цветом. К вечеру покажу, что получилось.

----------


## MAX

Как обещал, показываю, что получается после покраски серой краской. Теперь надо подождать сутки - двое и всю поверхность вышкурить самой мелкой шкуркой с водичкой и отполировать.
Кстати, а что так мало коментариев? Неужели никто  в англичанинах не разбирается? Не верится что-то. :Wink:

----------


## Trurl

> И так, господа. Подошло время покраски. Некоторые вопросы, всетаки, остаются. 
> На каком варианте остановиться (гляньте фото инструкции на декаль в начале блога)? Очень хотелось бы найти подтверждающие фото на камуфлированные варианты. Очень! Может кто поможет (я ничего по поискавикам найти не сумел). Заранее благодарен.
> Сегодня загрунтую и постараюсь все закрасить серым цветом. К вечеру покажу, что получилось.



Meteor in Action - формат PDF


Война в воздухе - формат JPEG

Ссылка на первые две книги:
http://rapidshare.com/files/102269685/meteor.rar.html



Warpaint - формат JPEG

Ссылка на Warpaint:
http://rapidshare.com/files/47933203...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/47933730...part2.rar.html

Качество отличное, паролей на архивы нет.

----------


## MAX

Спасибо! Эти книжки у меня есть. И САМ публикейшен есть. Только в них нет предложенных Экстрадекал вариантов. Может кому сайт какой попадался по метеорам, как например есть по F-111 или по Фантому.

----------


## Monitor

http://www.google.de/search?q=meteor...e&start=0&sa=N

----------


## MAX

Спасибо, конечно. Но полный список того, что выдает ГУГЛя, это круто. К сожалению, это самое простое решение, не дающее ответов ни на один вопрос.

----------


## MAX

Покраска потихоньку продолжается. Нанес пятна камуфляжа. Как оказалось, все схемы окраски камуфлированных машин изобилуют неточностями.  :Frown: Пятна на боковых проэкциях не совпадают с видом сверху. Пятна просто не стыкуются. Пришлось делать по фотографиям некий усредненный камуфляж.

----------


## MAX

По отработанной системе, все что нужно закрыть при последующей покраске серебрянкой, маскируем тамиевским скочем и ревельным колорстопом.

----------


## MAX

Покрасил серебрянкой (Модел Мастер) и покрыл тонким слоем лака (тоже Модел Мастер).

----------


## MAX

Лак подсох, можно снимать маски. Вот, что получается.

----------


## MAX

А вот и декали в ход пошли. Правда не все пока. Осталось несколько тех. надписей перевести. Остановился на этом варианте только из-за того, что на него есть боковики с двух бортов, которые вызывают доверие.
И чего нет коментариев? Неужели не интересно? Ну, хото похвалите, что ли. :Rolleyes:  :Tongue:

----------


## ДедушкА

....очень интересно, очень.....и по вашей просьбе, Максим, хвалю!!!!!)))))).....

----------


## Baiji

> А вот и декали в ход пошли. Правда не все пока. 
> И чего нет коментариев? Неужели не интересно? Ну, хото похвалите, что ли.


Офигительно!  :Smile: 
А расскажите, пожалуйста, как и чем вы привариваете декали?
Помоему Вас в другом блоге уже спрашивали, ну если повторюсь, извеняйте! Вам колор-стоп не жалко? Можно же и поэкономней...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Atlant

Max, всем интересно, просто никто не хочет накапать слюной на клавиатуру видя настолько аккуратно, приятно и красиво собранную модель.
С удовольствием и с завистью смотрю за всеми Вашими работами. 
Удачи!

----------


## ДедушкА

....присоединяюсь к Атланту.......

----------


## MAX

Спасибо коллеги. 
Вот теперь видно, что интересно. :Biggrin: 
Декали привариваю, как все - Солом и Сетом от Микроскейла. В данном случае очень хорошие декали (как родные, так и Экстрадекаловские). И деки на нитре всегда ложаться лучше, чем, например, на Хамброле или Модел Мастере. Нитра изначально дает глянцевую поверхность на которой декали ложатся без "серебрения".
Еще раз спасибо.

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, а на сколько самолётов хватит пузырька колорстопа при таком его использовании???
И ещё вопрос: серебрянку вы тоже потом шлифуете как-то?

----------


## MAX

При таком расходе ревельного пузырька хватает где-то на 4-5 моделей средней размерности (типа Метеора). Чего его желеть-то. Он для этого и предназначен. Не думаю, что Парафильм, например, окажется дешевле. :Wink: 
Серебрянку не шлифую. Я ее натираю Х\Б тряпочкой чистой, очень аккуратно. Модел Мастеровсая серебрянка (под аэр которая) имеет не очень хорошую атгезию, но очень хороший блеск. И под нее надо тщательно готовить поверхность. Все царапины и раковины тут же будут видны. Поэтому я и крашу сначала серой краской (в данном случае серый цвет совпал с цветом камуфляжа), ее дополнительно вывожу и полирую и уже потом крашу серебрянкой. И обязательно не касаться пальцами после покраски и после натирания поскорее задуть глянцевым лаком.

----------


## ttr225

Добрый день, Максим. Прикольный самолет получается!
Уточните, пожалуйста, какаю именно серебрянку от ММ вы используете (серия металлайзеров?).

----------


## MAX

Модел Мастер №1401 "Aluminium Plate". 
Давно ей пользуюсь. Очень доволен. Но как уже писал, требует аккуратности при использовании.

----------


## ttr225

Я так и думал. А через сколько времени после нанесения полируете? Если дать ей высохнуть больше, чем в интсрукции (15 мин, кажется), она нормально полируется?

----------


## MAX

Да, где-то через 10 - 15 минут после покраски натираю чистой Х\Б тряпочкой. Но все равно надо это делать аккуратно. Иначе можно поцарапать. Иногда, в сложных местах (стыки поверхностей, ниши и пр.) использую небольшие ватные тампоны или кисть.

----------


## Pepelatz

на других форумах советуют отдать ММ врагу и пользовать авто-металлики.
Максим, а чем вы разводите ММ?

Я парафильмом так и не научился пользоваться.. ну не липнет он и всё

Максим, пятна камуфляжа нарисованы от руки, без маски?

И ещё: при покраске держите модель руками или фиксируете на каком-то основании?

----------


## MAX

> на других форумах советуют отдать ММ врагу и пользовать авто-металлики.
> Максим, а чем вы разводите ММ?
> 
> Я парафильмом так и не научился пользоваться.. ну не липнет он и всё
> 
> Максим, пятна камуфляжа нарисованы от руки, без маски?
> 
> И ещё: при покраске держите модель руками или фиксируете на каком-то основании?


На сколько я видел в жизни - у автоэмалей более крупный помол порошка. У ММ помол чрезвычайно мелкий.
Данную краску разводить не надо она уже готова к аэрографу. У ММ есть несколько таких красок (металликов) уже готовых к употреблению. А вообше ММ (эмаль) развожу Тиккурилой (уайтспирит). Иногда можно разводить 646-м. Когда например надо что-то быстро покрасить и не думать о краске (разведенная 646-м ММ быстро портится потом в банке).
Камуфляж сначала нарисовал простым карандешом, а потом от руки аэром. А потом еще и подкрасил кое-где границы кисточкой. (это связано с особенностями английского камуфляжа).
Если есть возможность, то всегда стараюсь надеть модель на какой-нибудь штырь (да по-здоровее :Biggrin: ), чтобы не касаться лишний раз руками. В данном случае пришлось обойтись без этого и держать все в руках.

----------


## MAX

Решил немного отвлечься от основного и сделать подвесной бак под Метеор. В дальнейшем планирую поставить этот бак рядом с самолетом. В "умной книжке" нашлось несколько фото этого агрегата. Пока сделал "крышу" бака и нарастил боковые стенки. Теперь буду делать технологические люки (много их там) и другие силовые элементы.
Сразу вопрос небольшой. Нет ли ни у кого фото такого бака на транспортной тележке? Никак не могу найти. То, что на фото - это временная тележка (современная).

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, а какие такие особенности у английского камуфляжа?

:( сижу и кусаю локти, глядя на ваш Метеор. Шкаф мой модельный кончился поти, и диплом писать надо..  а так хочется пройтись по англичанам и французам...

----------


## MAX

Особенность такая. Камуфляж наносился на заводе по фанерным трафаретам. Такой жесткий трафарет прилегает к поверхности по разному в разных местах. Где-то зазор больше, где-то меньше. Из-за этого граница раздела цветов не совсем одинаковая. Я понимаю, что в 72-ом это не так принципиально, но тем не менее. Сделать это не так сложно. Просто прохожусь кистью по границам цветов (иногда обееми цветами). Граница получается не совсем четкая, но более выраженная. Без широких переходов. Вот и весь секрет.

----------


## MAX

Вот подвесной бак с деталировкой. Покрашено белой краской для выявления мелких раковин. Теперь надо закрыть скочем две тонкие полоски и покрасить серебрянкой.

----------


## MAX

Продолжаю потихоньку "ковырять" свой Метеор. Приклеил управляющие поверхности и топливный бак на свои места. Неспеша занимаюсь тонировкой. К сожалению, на фото не сильно хорошо видно результаты тонировки. Но в общих чертах понять можно.

----------


## MAX

После тонировки задул верх полуматовым лаком и снял маски с кабины. Низ задут последним слоем глянцевого лака. Теперь надо будет подкрасить кабину и сопла и сделать сколы краски.

----------


## MAX

Ну, а это подвесной бак после тонировки.

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, люблю я ваши модели на этапе тонировки! Хоть и ругают вас за расшивку яркую, в ней есть такой дух авиации!

----------


## podvodoy

Круто получается...

----------


## MAX

Ковырял весь день шасси. Вот, что получилось.

----------


## Atlant

> Ковырял весь день шасси.


Максим, "весь день" - это сколько часов если не секрет?
И вопрос: Как Вам удается настолько ровно разделять диски от самих колес? Для меня это самая боьшая проблема. Пытался вырезать маски - ровно не получается, а руками и кистью - еще хуже... Поделитесь секуретом, пожалуйста,а?
Спасибо!

----------


## MAX

Весь день - это часа четыре, в перерывах между домашними делами.
Крашу "резину" всегда кистью. Просто надо смотреть перед покраской колеса - если канавка разделяющая шину и диск невнятная, то ее надо углубить. Если нормальная, ровная, то проблем нет. Крашу, в основном, Модел Мастером. А еще лучше, если есть возможность, заменить колеса на резиновые. Тут проблем с покраской нет, диск красится отдельно.

----------


## MAX

Установил шасси. Вполне похоже на имеющиеся фото. Правда, не хватало тяги на створки - пришлось сделать (минутное дело).

----------


## MAX

Помимо шасси установил створки, закрылки, воздушные тормоза, прицел и чуток "ободрал" краску в носовой части модели. 
Вот как мы стоим на колесиках теперь. :Wink:

----------


## Sanych

Максим, скажите пожалуйста, как Вы краску "обдирали"? Гелевой ручкой?

----------


## MAX

> Максим, скажите пожалуйста, как Вы краску "обдирали"? Гелевой ручкой?


В данном случае, да. Но Гелевой ручкой пользуюсь редко. В основном кисточкой делаю ободранности. Иногда делаю "солевым методом". Только использую не соль, я "коллор стоп".
Гелевой ручкой получается очень ярко. Потом приходиться приглушать такую яркость или пигментами, или еще как.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Да, Максим, "гелевая ручка" всегда требует доработок "облезлости". Кроме этого, стоит на этом "Метеоре" еще и скорректировать форму сколов- пока они просто полоски геля.

----------


## Pepelatz

Сегодня в клубе ТМ чуть не купил этот Метеор от МРМ. Но потом решил взять Старфайтер канадский от Хасегавы.

Ещё косился на Ф-89 Скорпион от Академии, но не решился.. как оно в целом?

----------


## MAX

> Да, Максим, "гелевая ручка" всегда требует доработок "облезлости". Кроме этого, стоит на этом "Метеоре" еще и скорректировать форму сколов- пока они просто полоски геля.


Это предварительный вариант. Еще буду корректировать, подкрашивать и тонировать.

----------


## MAX

> Сегодня в клубе ТМ чуть не купил этот Метеор от МРМ. Но потом решил взять Старфайтер канадский от Хасегавы.
> 
> Ещё косился на Ф-89 Скорпион от Академии, но не решился.. как оно в целом?


Скорпион нормальный. У меня, правда, Ревельный, но на сколько я помню, они мало чем отличаются. Академ, кажется, делает две модификации. Одна с узким носом.
http://www.dishmodels.ru/gshow.htm?p=455

----------


## MAX

Фото оригинальной тележки под бак так и не нашел. Пришлось сделать что-то похожее.

----------


## Александр II

Максим... мне кажется, или кто-то(не буду тыкать пальцем) говорил, что начнёт красить модель не раньше осени?  :Wink:  :Wink: 

модель класссс!!!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Да просто на самом деле осень пришла в апреле!!! :Eek:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, повремените с энтомологией :)
Больше моделей хороших и разных, больших блогов подробных и классных.

Насекомые нашей полосы не очеь разнобразны, их можно засушить и потом :)

----------


## MAX

Пока форум не работал, я его почти доделал. Да, расчитывал, что доделывать буду осенью, но получилось все гораздо раньше. И это хорошо! :Smile: 
Без капотов модель смотрится немного незаконченной, поэтому под нее надо доделать подставку с кусочком аэродрома и обслугой. Что и постараюсь сделать на следующей неделе.

----------


## Pepelatz

Красота! Это самая заинтересовавшая меня ваша модель!
Но вот фотки что-то шумноватыми стали получаться.

----------


## MAX

Да, шумноватые. Не спорю. Просто были не очень хорошие условия для сьемки. Так, что будем считать эти фото предварительными. Вот доделаю до конца, с поляной, тогда по нормальному отсниму.

----------


## MAX

Вот еще несколько фото.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

MAX, "Xорошая работа!" as usual!  :Eek: 
But now I don’t dare making my Meteor F.8...  :Frown: 
 :Wink:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Максим, а колеса шасси "подгрузить" не в дальнейших планах? Правда, упустил момент - пластиковые они или нет... хотя бы основные.

----------


## Baiji

Просто замечательная модель строится!

А из чего сделаны гофрированные шланги в отсеке двигателя? Очень натурально получилось!

----------


## Monitor

Very nice work !!!

----------


## MAX

> Максим, а колеса шасси "подгрузить" не в дальнейших планах? Правда, упустил момент - пластиковые они или нет... хотя бы основные.


Нет, подгружать не буду. На фото Метеоров колеса не сильно промятые. СМК дают колеса из смолы, но отлиты они не совсем качественно. Родные, пластиковые мне показались поинтересней. По крайней мере диск у них отлит более качественно чем у смоляных.
Спасибо.

----------


## MAX

> Просто замечательная модель строится!
> 
> А из чего сделаны гофрированные шланги в отсеке двигателя? Очень натурально получилось!


Спасибо.
Гофрированные шланги согнул из гитарной струны. Только отжигать ее не надо. Иначе струна становится хрупкой и ломается.

----------


## MAX

> MAX, "Xорошая работа!" as usual! 
> But now I don’t dare making my Meteor F.8...


Jean-Philippe тhanks. I do not think, that you will make the Meteor worse me. :Wink:  Very much it would be desirable to look at it.

----------


## MAX

> Very nice work !!!


Thanks. It is very glad, that the model has liked.

----------


## MAX

Ну вот, как-то так, приблизительно, все выглядит в окончательном виде.  :Rolleyes:  Пока нет обслуги, но она обязательно будет. Четыре набора СМК уже заказаны.

Да, и что творится с форумом? С огромным трудом загрузил только две фотографии. Выдает ошибку и все. Засада! :Mad:

----------


## MAX

Еще пара фото.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

I can't find my words!!!  :Eek: 
Amazing, awesome,...?


Don't worry MAX, I heard Dmitri had big troubles with servers.

----------

